# Success! Magged a Daiwa Sealine 40



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Just returned from a successful test of an adjustable magging conversion I did on a daiwa sealine 40 sha that I had. I decided to try it out on that reel before I messed up my 30 slosh and sha. I really wanted to give it a test so I left the brake blocks out completely. I usually use the red blocks in that reel to make it even halfway controllable. The first cast with my 12ft ocean master and a baseball went about 75 yards with no fluff at all. I backed the magnet out until it just began to fluff and got around 120 yards. The reel hasn't been torn down completely in awhile so I am sure the bearings are not at peak lubrication. I will update after cleaning and reoiling is complete. I was very surprised at how well the mag system controlled the big reel and am looking forward to testing it on my 30's. The mag system was built with $3.00 worth of parts I picked up at my local hardware store and a magnet that I picked up on amazon.com for less than $1.00. I have some fine tuning to do but I believe that I am onto something here. wvsaltwaterjunky


----------



## fshgut (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds great 
Please post pics.
Thanks


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That is great to hear. The thought of magging a reel sometimes more difficult than actually doing it. Check your local Northern Tools type of store. My local one has the rare earth magnets at great prices. 7 bucks for 10 or so of them. Radio shack is a little pricey compared, but there are local solutions if you are interested.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

After I improve the fit and finish of my design I will post pics. The rare earth magnets I used are form Amazon.com. Got 100 of them for $16.00 shipped. I am still a little mystified at the physics behind how the spinning aluminum spool creates a magnetic field that works against the magnets. Anybody out there know exactly how and why the magnets work to control the reel?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> After I improve the fit and finish of my design I will post pics. The rare earth magnets I used are form Amazon.com. Got 100 of them for $16.00 shipped. I am still a little mystified at the physics behind how the spinning aluminum spool creates a magnetic field that works against the magnets. Anybody out there know exactly how and why the magnets work to control the reel?


magnetic eddies


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Google "Lenz's law" this will give you the explaination you are looking for...Heres a good vid also.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I'll check that out. Thanks. I can't just be happy that it works...gotta know why. 

How's it going NTKG? Haven't seen you my last couple trip to VA. Thanks again how the tips on the bimini twist...finally got that thing mastered.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> After I improve the fit and finish of my design I will post pics. The rare earth magnets I used are form Amazon.com. Got 100 of them for $16.00 shipped. I am still a little mystified at the physics behind how the spinning aluminum spool creates a magnetic field that works against the magnets. Anybody out there know exactly how and why the magnets work to control the reel?


Sweet. The first time I read you OP, it sounded like you were paying almost a dollar a piece. Eddy currents are sweet. Magnetic brakes are the same thing they use on land speed record attempts to slow down, then traditional brakes take over. Could you imagine how quick friction based brakes would heat up and fail/wear out trying to slow down a land speed attempt by themselves?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> Thanks again how the tips on the bimini twist...finally got that thing mastered.


I hope you are doing very well. Keep that bimini tyin a secret, keeps the other bastards out of the water a little bit longer and us getting bit just a little bit longer.

let me know next time your heading down.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Kingfeeder, I did not know that about the land speed vehicles. Pretty amazing.

NTKG, Yes doing well...I only show my tricks to like minded Grizwalde hating fisherman...lol...don't know if I will make it back to VA this year, we are planning on heading to Nagshead in Sept. for the Drum run. If an opportunity presents itself though I will defiantly let you know. I would love to make it down for a try at a king this summer. Good to hear from you. Bow one up for us landlocked saltwater lovers. Take care.


----------



## Wfo (Oct 11, 2012)

Picture of the magged reel ? And a link to the parts?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Basically the magnets set up a field that the spinning spool has to rotate through. The closer the mags, the stronger the field. The mateial rotating through does not have to be magnetic in order to be affected by the field.

Tommy


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Tommy said:


> The material rotating through does not have to be magnetic in order to be affected by the field.
> 
> Tommy


but does it have to be metallic or will this work on plastic spools as well?...


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Rockfish1.

Tommy probably has his hands full with the Hurricane, so I'll answer.
He'll let me know if I get it wrong, I'm sure....

The spool material needs to be conductive, and one piece in the area the magnetic fields are to interact with.

Plastic that is not conductive will not be significantly affected by the magnetic fields, nor will “Stranded graphite”, which is strands or particles of graphite put together with adhesive, usually epoxy of some type.

Blaine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What Blaine said.... 

Tommy


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

static magging is relatively easy. there are generally two methods - glue the neodymium (rare earth) magnets to the side plate (aimed at the spool) or glue a piece of steel to the side plate and allow the mags to self attach. 

where to place the mag(s)? literally, wherever they fit best on the side plate as long as they have clear access to "see" the metal (not plastic!) spool. when placing two mags side-by-side, orient one of the mags in the opposite polarity - that is, one mag is north face up and the other mag is south face up. 

how far should the mag(s) be from the spool? whatever distance works best for the reel and the payload, or payload weight range, that's typically thrown - this is where some experimentation is required. you can stack neo magnets, you can use more than one magnet and those can also be stacked. 

avet mx ...



















squidder ...










avet sx ...


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool.
Exactly how I do static magging,


----------

